# I have returned



## mkloby (Jul 30, 2008)

Gents,
Just wanted to drop in and say hello to all and that I am back. I look forward to posting my mindless drivel on the forum. Thanks to all for thoughts and prayers. Matt - a personal thank you goes out to you... you made many a Marine's Propel dreams come true!


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 30, 2008)

Good to see you back!


----------



## timshatz (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome back Pal, good to see you back in the land of odd and somewhat distracted.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome back - glad all is well


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome back! 

Great to see you got back alright. I am sorry I did not get a package sent out, I lost track of time. It is no excuse though, and I apologize.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome back my friend.


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 30, 2008)

Glad your safe! welcome back!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 30, 2008)

Glad to see u back on US soil Kloby, safe and sound... Cant wait to hear some of the stories u got rootin around that cranium of urs....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome back! You surprised the heck out me when I saw your post in the political thread.

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome back, good to see all is well.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome back. Same as TO, I was happiliy surprised!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 30, 2008)

Glad to see your back.


----------



## seesul (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome home, Marine!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome back brother...!


----------



## Marcel (Jul 31, 2008)

Good to see you back, Matt


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome back Mate.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome back Mate!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice to see you back mate


----------



## rochie (Jul 31, 2008)

welcome home mkloby good to hear you are allright


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2008)

Alright guys give him some time! 

As a former soldier who has been to kittie litter box known as Iraq, I can assure you that our friend here has some serious catching up to do with someone much more important than we are....

In 9 months we will have another little Matt running around!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 31, 2008)

I sent you a couple of emails, Matt, but I'll give you a public welcome here.

You about ready to make cap-i-tan ?

Charles


----------



## mkloby (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. Adler - no worries!

Charles... I actually put on Capt overseas...

Trying to find some time to do some browsing through the forum, but it's hard when the boy is attached to my leg. Then the hard drive on my laptop failed, but it did give me a nice excuse to get a new computer.

My wife and I found out the baby due in November is a boy. Any ideas on names? My frontrunners are Daniel, Nicholas, and Thomas... still unsure on middle names though.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 1, 2008)

mkloby said:


> Thanks guys. Adler - no worries!
> 
> Charles... I actually put on Capt overseas...
> 
> ...


Great news Matt, congrats on the baby and the RR tracks!


----------



## timshatz (Aug 1, 2008)

mkloby said:


> Any ideas on names? My frontrunners are Daniel, Nicholas, and Thomas... still unsure on middle names though.



How 'bout Tim....or Timbo...Timothy has a nice ring to it...



...not that I'm biased or anything...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey Matt... what'r wrong with your middle name ? Or your Dad's, or her
Dad's ?? Keep it rolling... Congrats on the Capt.... Next thing you know
it'll be "Herr Mi-yor".

_Charles_..... Now _there's_ an idea !!


----------



## Becca (Aug 1, 2008)

HEY! Welcome home, Mkloby!! Glad you are back safe..


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 1, 2008)

mkloby said:


> Thanks guys. Adler - no worries!
> 
> Charles... I actually put on Capt overseas...
> 
> ...



Adam


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 1, 2008)

Congrats on Captain my friend!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 1, 2008)

Captain Kloby. That must look good in dress blues.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2008)

Also my congrats on the Captain.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome back , glad your OK
it must have been culture shock going from the training enviroment to operational .


----------



## Heinz (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome back and congratulations on the Captain.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 5, 2008)

Congrats on the promotion and the new addition! So, when are you going to be performing the Osprey at an airshow out west, hmmmm?  You know I wouldn't miss THAT!


----------



## mkloby (Aug 6, 2008)

Well - I just began MV-22 training yesterday and I'm in ground school now... by the end of the year I will be complete...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 6, 2008)

Perfect, you'll be ready for next airshow season!  I haven't seen one in the air yet out here, but am hoping to catch one soon.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 6, 2008)

VERY COOL!!!!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 6, 2008)

You need to post some pic's of that bird, Matt. Bet you can't wait to get
into the right seat. Good luck..... lemme know when you're bringing one
to Oceana !! I'll meet you there !

Charles


----------



## fly boy (Aug 6, 2008)

welcome back how was the tour of duty


----------



## mkloby (Aug 6, 2008)

Well... I'm glad to be back at MCAS New River and looking forward to flying again soon.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 6, 2008)

Matt, shoot for the left seat.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 7, 2008)

Congrats on the promotion Matt! Glad you're back.


----------



## fly boy (Aug 23, 2008)

captain nice you in the navy correct?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2008)

fly boy said:


> captain nice you in the navy correct?



No he is in the Marines! Do not insult him like that!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 23, 2008)

fly boy said:


> captain nice you in the navy correct?



Matt wishes he was an O-6. Three more to go, Matt !

Charles


----------



## plan_D (Aug 23, 2008)

I can see that I've missed quite a lot while I've been away; from the congratulatory messages; I assume there's a child, a promotion and a return to the U.S. from (?) I should be congratulating you on!


----------



## mkloby (Aug 23, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No he is in the Marines! Do not insult him like that!





We're all on the same side... some of us just look better in uniform 

Thanks all!


----------

